# I hate Cowbridge



## Col_Buendia (Jan 22, 2009)

We went there, last Sunday, after going for a walk round Duffryn Gardens. I've never done much except drive through Cowbridge in the past, but always thought it looked like a pretty little place. But once the local inhabitants come out, my god, my opinion changed rapidly. People looking at the four of us in undisguised horror, expressions on their face that seemed to say "oh crikey, they've gone and left the drawbridge down again, and the oiks have penetrated to the heart of the town. Call the guards!"

We had the temerity to enter a kids toyshop, and browsed for a bit before leaving. On the way out we said "bye" to the girl behind the counter, to which she replied "that's ok". This really confused us, until we decided that what she meant was "it's ok that you have come in here, with your snotty nosed baby, and _filthied_ my boss's shop without buying anything. No really, it's ok, you can leave with a clear conscience (just don't ever darken the door again - because we know you didn't buy anything because YOU CAN'T AFFORD IT)".

Then there was the Hogwarts, just off the main street, which of course has fallen on hard times. Harry Potter's been evicted and they've turned it into a block of "luxury" apartments. 

Even the presence of  Greggs bakery did little to comfort us, housed as it was in a mock/renovated/refurbed/reclaimed/(fake?) historical townhouse.

And it was the first time in a long time where I walked past a group of teenagers thinking, "hang on, they ought to be scared of me", they were that la-di-dah.

Couldn't we get rid of Cowbridge?


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

Nobody could hate Cuntbridge as much as I do. The little nick nack shops, the hideously expensive boutiques, the ladies who lunch and who do their grocery shopping in full panstick slap and matching Chanel accoutrements, the endless Porsche Cayennes and top-of-the-range Range Rovers. Oh, and don't get me started on their fucking grammar school! 

That and the fact that it's the hub of the Vale mafia: landed, stuck up, vale plutocrats. There's some _very_ powerful people there. Good, Tory burghers and magistrates. The epicentre of the Vale hunt. 100 millionaires within a mile of the town centre. Officially the richest town in Wales.

I'm from Llantwit - traditionally a drovers' town. Cowbridge was the market town where the cattle would be sold - thus an uneven relationship and a deep-seated mutual hatred and rivalry that is recorded as far back as the 14th century. It still manifests to this day. Many times my comprehensive school has had a moratorium on playing Cowbridge grammar in the rugby due to the mass brawls that would kick off. Ditto the senior rugby teams.

Your experience is by no means unique. If you look or sound wrong, god help you if you wander into one of their precious little shops. The gorgon's gaze will freeze you in your tracks.

Bastards


----------



## zog (Jan 22, 2009)

Out of Wales a bit, but we stopped in Stow on Wold a couple of weeks back after a friends wedding in the Midlands and it makes Cowbridge look like Ely. If we stopped walking for more than a few seconds I'm sure they would have thrown loose change at our feet. That or set the dogs on us.  the dogs.....Hundreds of fucking dogs all posh ones, groomed to excess, not one mongral or staff in sight.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I used to work in Cowbridge about 15 years ago for a couple of years at a motorbike magazine publishers (there were only 3 of us).  I lived in Cardiff.  It used to be lovely.  Every now and then the WI would sell cakes and stuff.  It was posh then though - I can imagine it must be super super posh now.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck me, and I thought I might have been over-reacting 

Fetch the pitchforks and we'll get a mob going!


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Fuck me, and I thought I might have been over-reacting
> 
> Fetch the pitchforks and we'll get a mob going!






			
				Paul Weller said:
			
		

> Sup up your beer and collect your fags,
> Theres a row going on down near slough,
> Get out your mat and pray to the west,
> Ill get out mine and pray for myself.
> ...



.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 22, 2009)

> Ironically, in 1997, Iago Foxton, the son of The Jam vocalist and bassist Bruce Foxton, entered Eton College as a new pupil.



The Eton Rifles on Wikipedia


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 22, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> The Eton Rifles on Wikipedia



Just read that myself, beyond irony.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> The Eton Rifles on Wikipedia



Bloody hell!


----------



## Brockway (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never been to Cowbridge. Aren't The Automatic from there?


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

Brockway said:


> I've never been to Cowbridge. Aren't The Automatic from there?



Yup


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 22, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Couldn't we get rid of Cowbridge?



most people in the valleys think its in England anyway!


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

Never a truer word. Some of my valleys friends wandered into one of the more exclusive boutiques on the High Street a couple of years ago. The mutual incomprehension must have rung out with a resounding 'CLANG!'.


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 22, 2009)

Are there really 100 millionaires in Cowbridge by the way?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 22, 2009)

Went to school there, it's full of cunts.

FACT


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 22, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Went to school there, it's full of cunts.
> 
> FACT



There were a bunch of people from Cowbridge on my university course. They were cunts of the highest order. 

It wasn't even cos they were posh, I can sometimes get on with really posh people....there was some other type of cuntiness to them that I couldn't put my finger on.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 22, 2009)

Also, I went to Coed Hills the other day to help a mate film. Fuck me, even the hippies are rich!  

The land they use if fucking beautiful and they must have about £40k's worth of installed renewable energy.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

lewislewis said:


> Are there really 100 millionaires in Cowbridge by the way?



In the environs, yes. It's steenking reech.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Also, I went to Coed Hills the other day to help a mate film. Fuck me, even the hippies are rich!
> 
> The land they use if fucking beautiful and they must have about £40k's worth of installed renewable energy.



Coed's land was gifted to its now owner by his parents who, perhaps unsurprisingly, are wealthy, landed posh types.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 22, 2009)

bendeus said:


> Coed's land was gifted to its now owner by his parents who, perhaps unsurprisingly, are wealthy, landed posh types.



Yeah, they live in the massive house next door. 

They're related to Baden Powell I think. I wouldn't even want to guess how much that land is worth.


----------



## PAD1OH (Jan 23, 2009)

bendeus said:


> Coed's land was gifted to its now owner by his parents who, perhaps unsurprisingly, are wealthy, landed posh types.



lots of hippies and crusties are posh or have posh support


----------



## bendeus (Jan 23, 2009)

PAD1OH said:


> lots of hippies and crusties are posh or have posh support


----------



## bendeus (Jan 23, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Yeah, they live in the massive house next door.
> 
> They're related to Baden Powell I think. I wouldn't even want to guess how much that land is worth.



If it's St Hilary you should automatically add about a dozen zeroes on top of the valuation.


----------



## PAD1OH (Jan 23, 2009)

bendeus said:


>


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2009)

PAD1OH said:


> lots of hippies and crusties are posh or have posh support



Weird how the one I know don't! 

W were in Cowbridge Saturday 17th, I' never been there befiore,. and yes it seemed VERY posh and upmarket


----------



## david tomlin (Jan 24, 2015)

ive always hated the snobs from cowbridge, they think they are so clever , and those two clowns bonesy and Derek who are always after a free drink wherever they go , what a pair a jokers they are , much the same is said about the rest of the cowbridge mafia


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/an-oasis-englishness-risk-welsh-8504641


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2015)

tidy bump
still not been there myself


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 24, 2015)

bendeus said:


> Nobody could hate Cuntbridge as much as I do. The little nick nack shops, the hideously expensive boutiques, the ladies who lunch and who do their grocery shopping in full panstick slap and matching Chanel accoutrements, the endless Porsche Cayennes and top-of-the-range Range Rovers. Oh, and don't get me started on their fucking grammar school!
> 
> That and the fact that it's the hub of the Vale mafia: landed, stuck up, vale plutocrats. There's some _very_ powerful people there. Good, Tory burghers and magistrates. The epicentre of the Vale hunt. 100 millionaires within a mile of the town centre. Officially the richest town in Wales.
> 
> ...


Heartfelt hatred. I approve.


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 24, 2015)

Whitchurch is turning into cowbridge lite


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 24, 2015)

If you time your visit right and go during the day, Thursday is good, you can watch the mass arrival of the Cayennes at the Ely Lidl to buy tons of cheap champagne for the weekend. If we all turned up at the same time we could take them.

I sometimes have to work in Cowbridge. They are cunts. As are the regulars in Barry Waitrose who are appalled to see you in their for the free coffee and nice shower gel. But at least they're in Barry. Not fucking Cowbridge.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 24, 2015)

My brother still lives there, so i have to go back there now and then.... shudders


----------



## bendeus (Jan 24, 2015)

Ironically, as I notice the revival of this thread, I am about to go for a drink in Cuntbridge


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2015)

how you've changed 
*sigh


----------



## amanda jane (Mar 13, 2015)

many years ago I used to work in the hare and hounds , most people say its in aberthin but the snobs of cowbridge are jealous , anyway somebody just mentioned the two odd balls del boy and bonezy , they used to visit the pub every day and one day I caught them both in the bogs together , and people think those two are such nice people , somebody even told me they got flats next to each other so they keep each other closer , what a pair of queers , and that idiot who goes around all the town picking up litter all the time and not even being paid to do it , he lives a great life ! that fat idiot who lives opposite the nat west with a stupid goatie beard , mr burns , he has been wearing that same jumper for the past 8 years , he once came in the pub and I could smell him before he even got to the bar , but that's whats weird , cowbridge has lots of rich people and they also have the scum of the earth , vale mafia , talking of the piss heads in cowbridge how can I forget JPR Williams , if I go in the vale of Glamorgan he is always in there on the scotch and no wonder he is banned from driving , sucking copper coins wont get you off the hook john , that's my rant over , the only good thing about cowbridge is the road out of there


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Mar 13, 2015)

I love this thread


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2015)

why are you calling people queers???
very offensive post
this is not facebook


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2015)

amanda jane 
born 1962?
The Rowan Organisation?


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Mar 13, 2015)

This is not Facebook lol. Yeah cos that shits to be expected there


----------



## nogojones (Mar 13, 2015)

> ive always hated the snobs from cowbridge, they think they are so clever , and those two clowns bonesy and Derek who are always after a free drink wherever they go , what a pair a jokers they are , much the same is said about the rest of the cowbridge mafia







amanda jane said:


> many years ago I used to work in the hare and hounds , most people say its in aberthin but the snobs of cowbridge are jealous , anyway somebody just mentioned the two odd balls del boy and bonezy , they used to visit the pub every day and one day I caught them both in the bogs together , and people think those two are such nice people , somebody even told me they got flats next to each other so they keep each other closer , what a pair of queers , and that idiot who goes around all the town picking up litter all the time and not even being paid to do it , he lives a great life ! that fat idiot who lives opposite the nat west with a stupid goatie beard , mr burns , he has been wearing that same jumper for the past 8 years , he once came in the pub and I could smell him before he even got to the bar , but that's whats weird , cowbridge has lots of rich people and they also have the scum of the earth , vale mafia , talking of the piss heads in cowbridge how can I forget JPR Williams , if I go in the vale of Glamorgan he is always in there on the scotch and no wonder he is banned from driving , sucking copper coins wont get you off the hook john , that's my rant over , the only good thing about cowbridge is the road out of there



Remarkably similar use of poor punctuation here. Are the schools in Cowbridge really that shit? or do you just have an axe to grind david/amanda?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh well what do you know, it does appear to be the same person. How strange. Must be some sort of weird tech-related coincidence I'm sure.


----------



## Karac (Apr 5, 2015)

Cowbridge is pretty weird-like a well off Home Counties market town dropped into South Wales.
Saying that though I go there now and again/there's a couple of good pubs/restaurants worth the trip.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 27, 2015)

I like cowbridge ..'.......its got shops and things ,whenever I feel the urge to buy a £10k painting of elephants , I just knows my urges will be catered for .... but then I live in Rhoose ...which is bigger than cowbridge  ...yet we only have three shops and a pub ...one doesnt count because its a tesco express

But gawd . .those people from llantwit .......arf


----------



## Tankus (Apr 27, 2015)

Fuck me ...Barry has a waitrose ?......

. I was there today admiring the burnt out job centre.   Pawn shop had 5 DVDs for a phaund.....top darts


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 27, 2015)

Not only does Barry have a Waitrose, it's in Cadoxton. Some things are beyond human understanding. 

I've not been able to ascertain whether the Cayenne crew have switched their allegiance to Leckwith Lidl. It's probably not as handy for a quick get away on the A48.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 30, 2015)

Tankus said:


> I like cowbridge ..'.......its got shops and things ,whenever I feel the urge to buy a £10k painting of elephants , I just knows my urges will be catered for .... but then I live in Rhoose ...which is bigger than cowbridge  ...yet we only have three shops and a pub ...one doesnt count because its a tesco express
> 
> But gawd . .those people from llantwit .......arf


Oi!


----------



## bendeus (Apr 30, 2015)

Tankus said:


> Fuck me ...Barry has a waitrose ?......
> 
> . I was there today admiring the burnt out job centre.   Pawn shop had 5 DVDs for a phaund.....top darts



Apparently they were crowded out by the other big superstores, who tried to snap up sites they were reputed to be interested in in an attempt to stop them getting a foothold here. So they ended up in Cadoxton, lol

I guess if they were going to establish a bridgehead anywhere in S. Wales it was always going to be Cuntbridge though, right?


----------



## Tankus (May 1, 2015)

Or llantwitt....perhaps .....filco's expensive enough to show there's an appetite for rip off prices


----------



## bendeus (May 2, 2015)

Oh yes, we line up our Bentleys in the Filco car park here in Llantwit to ecstatically pay filco's ripoff prices for its rotten veg


----------



## Gigijean (Oct 4, 2015)

la ressistance said:


> Whitchurch is turning into cowbridge lite


Oh dear 
Just read all the comments on Cowbridge 
Well I was brought up in ely , lived in Llantwit major now live in Cowbridge 
Nothing wrong with the place or the people maybe you have some kind of inferiority complex, in fact you all sound a bit racist


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2015)

Gigijean said:


> Oh dear
> Just read all the comments on Cowbridge
> Well I was brought up in ely , lived in Llantwit major now live in Cowbridge
> Nothing wrong with the place or the people maybe you have some kind of inferiority complex, in fact you all sound a bit racist


how is it in anyway racist???


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 4, 2015)

I've no idea what or who (other than curious other suggestions of what to hate) cowbridge is but I'll hate if helps at all?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 4, 2015)

But then all will be forgiven in the morning eh? eh?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 4, 2015)

People from Cowbridge belong to another race ....????

Hmmm.... tis poss ...!


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 4, 2015)

That Society film was right all along!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## bendeus (Oct 5, 2015)

Gigijean said:


> Oh dear
> Just read all the comments on Cowbridge
> Well I was brought up in ely , lived in Llantwit major now live in Cowbridge
> Nothing wrong with the place or the people maybe you have some kind of inferiority complex, in fact you all sound a bit racist


I took the Bendlings to the summer fete this year. Unlike most village fetes it boasted a UKIP stall and a Maserati stall. 

I have a number of great friends who live in or are from Cowbridge but by the same token I recognise why a place like that would get under people's skin. It does mine, tbh; UKIP and Maserati, ffs. 

Hope that helps to clarify things. Calling people racist is more than a little silly, tbh.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 6, 2015)

"Masarati stall"......arf


----------

